# im going to be one of those guys



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

one of those guys who like lost another person...im going to stop no matter what at 100 pounds lost...I was 320 at my heaviest ever on a scale...sitting at 237...im proud happy...giggling on a scale...but its embarrassing tht I ever did that to myself...guess it can happen to almost anyone


----------



## oufinny (Apr 19, 2013)

Well instead of staying unhappy and fat you dealt with it; that sets you apart from 98% of the rest of the fat fucks in America.


----------



## Saney (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm very proud of you and happy to tell people Your my buddy <3

Your story is very inspirational.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 19, 2013)

Good for you. 
But don't stop your on a roll.
does being skinnier make your cawk look bigger?


----------



## IronAddict (Apr 19, 2013)

Hell  yeah, diet private no phuquin more!


----------



## charley (Apr 19, 2013)

good job Kos


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 19, 2013)

WTG KOS!  all Your friends are rootin' for ya!  Keep up the great work....................


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Good for you.
> But don't stop your on a roll.
> does being skinnier make your cawk look bigger?



yeah


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

well done brother, proud to know u


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2013)

Good work. Do the work get the results it ain't magic.


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> one of those guys who like lost another person...im going to stop no matter what at 100 pounds lost...I was 320 at my heaviest ever on a scale...sitting at 237...im proud happy...giggling on a scale...but its embarrassing tht I ever did that to myself...guess it can happen to almost anyone



*im going to be one of those guys.......  who takes it in the butt ??   *


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

u the one stays in jail dude


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

and since you have titties im sure the guys love you


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2013)

i am actually happy and proud for you KOS, i pestered you, abused you, etc etc to get your ass motivated, i am very glad you proved me wrong, its a great thing you have done and i commend you.

AZZA


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 19, 2013)

wife is motivation...son is more....the fat blob wasn't me...that was a very sad guy who couldn't deal with his shit...now im me again


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i am actually happy and proud for you KOS, *i pestered you, abused you, etc etc to get your ass motivated*, i am very glad you proved me wrong, its a great thing you have done and i commend you.
> 
> AZZA



 u lying cunt!

less bullshit on cattle ranches than seeps out of azzas mind daily.....


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2013)

it was a compliment for KOS not you Griff, you have no proof you have seen the inside of a gym, no pics no vids, no car pics, no ink, yet you claim it all, your nothing more than a headline, flavour of the week, soon forgotten, at least KOS did something, guy has lost over 80 pounds, yet all you have done is spew your shit, you need a fucking bib.


----------



## charley (Apr 19, 2013)

Forget it Griff , Azza talks out of both sides of his face....


----------



## Watson (Apr 19, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> it was a compliment for KOS not you Griff, you have no proof you have seen the inside of a gym, no pics no vids, no car pics, no ink, *yet you claim it all*, your nothing more than a headline, flavour of the week, soon forgotten, at least KOS did something, guy has lost over 80 pounds, yet all you have done is spew your shit, you need a fucking bib.



now ur putting urself beside KOS? last time it was booby? trying to get cred on other peoples achievements?

kos lost the weight and now ur backing down like a chihuahua facing a pit bill


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

are you on crack?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm taking over KOS's role here as a fat morose fuck . . .  still look better than Azza thou


----------



## 1superman (Apr 20, 2013)

KOS you can change the world, but it starts with one step. Some of those smallest steps can be the hardests of all. Just know in your mind you will get there, it will take time, it won't happen overnight. NEVER ... I MEAN, NEVER GIVE UP. Eat, Sleep, Train 100%. I promise you, you will be who you want to be, or better. You already know this bro!


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 20, 2013)

Good work KOS!!!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 20, 2013)

Retlaw said:


> *im going to be one of those guys.......  who takes it in the butt ??   *


they let you have computers in jail now? you need to go off the radar for a while, maybe move up to alaska and get a fishing crabbing job, make some money and hide from police.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 20, 2013)

Does the wife miss her cuddle bear or like you better all slimmed down?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 20, 2013)

its hilarious considering what she looks like but she is a very possessive person...she is a green eyed girl all the way...sometimes she will say I cant dress a certain way without her around and crazy shit like that


----------



## Saney (Apr 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> it was a compliment for KOS not you Griff, you have no proof you have seen the inside of a gym, no pics no vids, no car pics, no ink, yet you claim it all, your nothing more than a headline, flavour of the week, soon forgotten, at least KOS did something, guy has lost over 80 pounds, yet all you have done is spew your shit, you need a fucking bib.




Damn.. Why did Azza just shit on Griff?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

couldnt be helped, i was trying to be nice to KOS and he hijacks the thread,


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

Saney said:


> Damn.. Why did Azza just shit on Griff?



azza stands beside anyone who has some results and hopes to gain a little sunshine into his otherwise dead life, then uses that to justify the fact he looks like he hasnt worked out since before everyone found out milli vanili was fake....


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

so why are you here? you are ridiculous, what are you trying to achieve, you?ve got nothing, i wont leave here, you cant win, give up, find another twit, you tried hard, i will give you that. Its time to move on Griff, your just spamming up every thread, i can do that to, but i wont. Your on ignore with one of my world famous 2 words responses coming up for ya.


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> so why are you here? you are ridiculous, what are you trying to achieve, you?ve got nothing, i wont leave here, you cant win, give up, find another twit, you tried hard, i will give you that. Its time to move on Griff, your just spamming up every thread, i can do that to, but i wont. Your on ignore with one of my world famous 2 words responses coming up for ya.



6th time im on ignore lmao, what a fag, if u cant handle it princess leave AG

-26 million rep, decision pending.....


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

first time i gave Griff like 6 likes, he prolly saw them light up his computer in the little box up there and he thought to himself, fuck i am Mr Popular, then clicked and saw it was AZZA yanking his chain, he spat the cum from his mouth and yelled out *AZZZAAA*


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> first time i gave Griff like 6 likes, he prolly saw them light up his computer in the little box up there and he thought to himself, fuck i am Mr Popular, then clicked and saw it was AZZA yanking his chain, he spat the cum from his mouth and yelled out *AZZZAAA*




lmao ive got 2400 likes and ur -26million rep


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 20, 2013)

and your counting on it to substantiate your existence, something to tell the grand kids hey? i was on this forum and every body liked me, i tried to pick on this guy for a few years, he just never left, he was stronger than me, he could leg press 23 plates, owned a cool car, and has a fantastic family


----------



## Watson (Apr 20, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> and your counting on it to substantiate your existence, something to tell the grand kids hey? i was on this forum and every body liked me, i tried to pick on this guy for a few years, he just never left, he was stronger than me, he could leg press 23 plates, owned a cool car, and has a fantastic family



im sure ur kids are proud of u azza, really proud, the rusty car, the rented house in the worst suburb, no lawn, kmart furniture, lies and excuses to never achieve anything in life, begging and abusing welfare to eek ur way through life...., holidays in trailer parks.....all great stuff im sure


----------



## Saney (Apr 21, 2013)

Griff, do you have a shirtless picture?


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 21, 2013)

Let me guess, no fat stripper or messican last night.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 21, 2013)

Saney said:


> Griff, do you have a shirtless picture?



that would be shear ownge right there, only guy that ever through shit at me that actually looked good without ever seeing his pic was GFR, he hated my guts, but we respected each other, he unlike Griff gave up, GFR knew he couldn?t get one over me. In the end GFR was helpful and we friendly to each other. I couldnt help but notice how Griff fucked off after Sunday morning.


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> that would be shear ownge right there, only guy that ever through shit at me that actually looked good without ever seeing his pic was GFR, he hated my guts, but we respected each other, he unlike Griff gave up, GFR knew he couldn?t get one over me. In the end GFR was helpful and we friendly to each other. I couldnt help but notice how Griff fucked off after Sunday morning.



lmao he thought u was a fucken wank stain until his last day lmao


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2013)

Saney said:


> Griff, do you have a shirtless picture?



azza wont swallow dude


----------



## cube789 (Apr 22, 2013)

this gayathon is getting lame gentlemen
(carry on though)


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 22, 2013)

gayathon? Mor like smackmybitchathon, this Griff is full retard, nothing new, old news, but it takes a special kinda retard to be Griff


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> gayathon? Mor like *smackmybitchathon*, this Griff is full retard, nothing new, old news, but it takes a special kinda retard to be Griff



u aint my bitch!


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> one of those guys who gets trolled reapeatedly because I want props for losing alot of weight even though I shoudlnt have been such a fat ass in the first place, posts lame pics and acts like im better than you cuz you dont. Shows off my wife cuz I want someone else to bang her.




Whoa dude...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2013)

cube789 said:


> this gayathon is getting lame gentlemen
> (carry on though)



KOS is ghey, you're all a bunch of fags


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Whoa dude...


what you tried to troll moron...I posted in the op...so as usual troll you fail miserably


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what you tried to troll moron...I posted in the op...so as usual troll you fail miserably





English your first language ?


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 22, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> KOS is ghey, you're all a bunch of fags





Says the dude with his shirt off in his avatar.

Strong work brah !


----------



## Ironman2001 (Apr 22, 2013)

^^^^ says the dude with "adventure time", a cartoon my 6 year old son watches, in his avatar!  Although, after reading your posts it is obviously apparent you have the intellect of a 6 year old, so it fits you well.

Strong work brah! Douchebag troll!


Sent from my LG-LG730 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 22, 2013)

Ironman2001 said:


> ^^^^ says the dude with "adventure time", a cartoon my 6 year old son watches, in his avatar!  Although, after reading your posts it is obviously apparent you have the intellect of a 6 year old, so it fits you well.
> 
> Strong work brah! Douchebag troll!
> 
> ...





Alright rookie....


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 22, 2013)

Adventure Time fuckin rules... Now shed em' and spread em'


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 22, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Adventure Time fuckin rules... Now shed em' and spread em'



It only rules because you're a fucking mental midget.  Now run along and go play mutant ninja turtles dude.


----------



## Renaissance Man (Apr 22, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> It only rules because you're a fucking mental midget.  Now run along and go play mutant ninja turtles dude.




I wouldn't expect and "adult" like yourself to fully understand _anything,_ because you lack imagination... now run along and pretend your wifes not fucking a black man.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> English your first language ?


nameless,faceless,picloss troll on the webz...you are cool like eddie...congrats


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

I want to b as cool as kos one day


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

sorry son...you might want  to try working out


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2013)

Mexicans eat beans n rice!


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I lift more than u sounds like a vid challenge


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh and I weigh 170 what r u at


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

lol...170....are you a fat woman or a man...you making vid challenges and you don't even post pics...I wont hold my breath stud


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol if u scared to get out lifted by me by all means just keep running your mouth...  I'd much rather have my body than yours... And we've been over this again and again I have pics posted


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

put them here....links? anything but words?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

If u care that much to see them then go find them I know what I look like thanks. Point is there are pics so your whole argument is irrelevant


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

u have said that agin and again...but backed up zilch...post anything but running that dicksucker...or shut the fuck up


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 22, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I'm pretty sure I lift more than u sounds like a vid challenge





vicious 13 said:


> Oh and I weigh 170 what r u at


Lol...KOS, this has to be a girl.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol go loose some more weight brother let me know when u want to post up some lift videos


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 22, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> If u care that much to see them then go find them I know what I look like thanks. Point is there are pics so your whole argument is irrelevant


Show us your tits.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

me and my wife have posted like 70 vids...I cant seem to find anything you have ever posted...you do run your tiny mouth though...sooo macho


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lol and u look huge bro


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 22, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol go _*loose*_ some more weight brother let me know when u want to post up some lift videos


What if he "tightens" some more weight?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

You've seen my pics your exact words were yea I'd rather have your body than mine ill find that post lol hold on


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol and u look huge bro


typing words is only slightly easier than posting pics...


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 22, 2013)

no man should weight 170..just ask greek 165 butt boy


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 22, 2013)

No man should b over 10% bf


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 22, 2013)

prove you arent


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 22, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...KOS, this has to be a girl.





Aries1 said:


> Show us your tits.





Aries1 said:


> What if he "tightens" some more weight?



I like your role in this thread. Im being genuine...


----------



## Watson (Apr 22, 2013)

Renaissance Man said:


> Alright rookie....



am i the only one who rubbed one out or the only one who admitted they did? (no homo!)


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> no man should weight 170..just ask greek 165 butt boy



sil you should find these pics he claims I said I would want to look like...and weigh 170 pounds...apparentl he cant post any


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol u already admitted seeing them... U really r dumb


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Me in Washington at a b&b go jerk it to that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol u already admitted seeing them... U really r dumb


I saw some pic where two gys with baggy shirts on are standing next to a stripper retard...you have ran your mouth over and over but never posted up...like the dumbass pic you just posted...whats the point


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> View attachment 50161
> ............Me in Washington at a b&b go jerk it to that



you are fukng retarded


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ur seein pictures of me without a shirt along with makeitmethylated and I'm sure you've seen my contest pics lol I have nothing I prove to u I'm not a fat pos enough said


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ill take some tonight I don't have a bunch of shirtless pics on my phone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

im sure you will...you just said you wont...now you are saying you will...what lie are we to beleive


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Ur seein pictures of me without a shirt along with makeitmethylated and I'm sure you've seen my contest pics lol I have nothing I prove to u I'm not a fat pos enough said



u aren't a fat piece of shit? you are a tiny spic who is about the size of an overweight nontraining woman...is that better?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol ok kos


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

motherfucker please


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

From about 6 months ago what else u got o say


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 23, 2013)

If theCaptn' isn't trying to finagle cawk photos from IM members, KOS is trying to get members to post shirtless pics of themselves.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> From about 6 months ago what else u got o say


no pic posted...but I do see in that 5oth stripper pic you look small next to a woman


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

170 pounds with little muscle shape def or veins...im like 60 pounds heavier in better shape...poor guy


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

well that was a barrel of bwahahahahahahahahha


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Shows up on my phone here's a bicep shot for u


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

Big Pimpin said:


> If theCaptn' isn't trying to finagle cawk photos from IM members, KOS is trying to get members to post shirtless pics of themselves.


body building site...who knew


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Y because I'm 170 and I'd bet my paycheck I can out lift u


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

I couldn't care about strength...but dude you area fuking joke...you are small as fuck...my brother is in much better shape than you and doesn't even lift...if you are going to be tiny at least be in shape


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol I fight bjj I'm in pretty good shape and I do care about strength that's y Iift


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol like u said that was six months ago my before to a transformation contest


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

But whatever u gotta tell yourself to make yourself feel better i run a mile in 6:30 u?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Or do u not care about speed as well as strength lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

If your going to b fat at least b strong goes both ways lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol I fight bjj I'm in pretty good shape and I do care about strength that's y Iift


of course you do...you are tiny and not in shape...it would fuck with my head as well....ive benched over 400 pounds...military pressed 315...squatted 500 ...deadlifted 500...all for reps...my wifedidnt care...now I just look way better and get blown or fucked with a couple words...I much prefer this...but hey...you keep being a small spic in bad shape...whatever helps


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> If your going to b fat at least b strong goes both ways lol



im in better shape than you and I am far larger...hope this helps


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

If nothing more at least your funny


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

dude...you are 170...on steroids...without abs....without def of any kind....with little stick arms....no veins...how did you attain this lofty goal of being small in bad shape...how can we all reach these heights


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

i could post tons making you look like a dumbass...but you are delusional...whats the point


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Post up brotha... U don't know the meaning of being in shape... Have U ever raced motocross at a high level did u make varsity soccer and first team cif as a freshman? Ill post current pics today (which is y I didn't want to post befores from a contest) u can tell my 8 pack there's no definition lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh and yes I am small I have chrons disease and started cycling at 130 lbs what's your shot at that one this should b good


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

lol...soccer...what American gives a shit about about that...im sure in they were begging you to play American feetballl...im a monster...you are small and out of shape...bye bye


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

U r fat plain and simple


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been athletic ad in shape my whole life sadly u obviously can't say the same bye bye


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Oh and yes I am small I have chrons disease and started cycling at 130 lbs what's your shot at that one this should b good


couldn't care less about you and your life...you are small and fat...who wont stop running your mouth at a guy who outweighs you by 60 pounds and is chubby....still look better


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol u tell yourself that


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

dude...you are small and out of shape...i am big and out of shape....diff is...i don't care about you...i don't follow you to a thread and run my mouth


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

You run your mouth in every thread who r u kidding


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

U LOVE arguing on the Internet it's your mo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

this is my thread and you started it...soooooooooo


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

170 vs 240


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

ur waist is nearly as wide as your shoulders....my back is probly worse...hold tons of fat back there


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

170 vs 240


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Ill post a recent one tonight lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

awesome vtaper you huge guy you....post away...you have a sickness and shit genetics and structure....most spics do


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Shit genetics and a disease small frame and I still look better then u... Whats that say about u?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

you are 70 pounds smaller with less shape and def....what are you looking at


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

i bet no one even gusses or assumes you workout...you probly tell people


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Your looking at an old pic where I'm trying to look bad since its my befores to a contest that's what's funny about this


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

link to contest then...we can only go by the pics you post


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Feel free to head over to mc and check it out


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 23, 2013)

yeah i will do that leg work for ya...right


----------



## cube789 (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> View attachment 50161
> Me in Washington at a b&b go jerk it to that



you shouldnt need steroids to look like that bro
jus sayin


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 23, 2013)

why would motocross rider need gear?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I hang drywall helps tremendously


----------



## jay_steel (Apr 23, 2013)

im a computer tech... gear helps breaking keyboards over peoples heads.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aries1 said:


> Lol...KOS, this has to be a girl.





Aries1 said:


> Show us your tits.



hilarious! 

No disrespect Vicious, but you may want to get a new supplier, you have very little LBM for using gear man.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm pretty happy w putting on 40lbs of muscle probably as happy as kos losing 100lbs


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Shit genetics and a disease small frame and I still look better then u... Whats that say about u?



Chrones is no joke. Do Mexicans sport little Jew cawks?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

It is no joke my mom and my older brother have it... I've already had a major surgery because of it and I deal w all kinds of other shit... And id say its about average  not the biggest but it does the job


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> It is no joke my mom and my older brother have it... I've already had a major surgery because of it and I deal w all kinds of other shit... And id say its about average  not the biggest but it does the job


What do you charge to mow an average size yard?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

50 an hour


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> 50 an hour


 Modest enough. Do you have a legal work permit or green card?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I hang drywall helps tremendously



Hanging Sheetrock is no fucking joke.  Do that for a week and your forearms will tell you about it. Well mine didnt but i jerk off alot.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 23, 2013)

That sucks, way to go! Keep fighting through the adversity of disease!!!



vicious 13 said:


> It is no joke my mom and my older brother have it... I've already had a major surgery because of it and I deal w all kinds of other shit... And id say its about average  not the biggest but it does the job


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Get the best forearm pumps screwing off! Got all the paperwork I need


----------



## Watson (Apr 23, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Hanging *Sheetrock* is no fucking joke.  Do that for a week and your forearms will tell you about it. Well mine didnt but i jerk off alot.



I did that for 7 years part time while I did the uni/mba thing, I think its the same thing here we call gyprock. I remember that heavy fire rated shit, had the best frapping with that hand strength            By lunchtime on the 1st day I swore id never miss a day of study cause I didn't want to be doing that 1 day longer than I needed lol


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Topping out w 12 footers. High impact board. Love it


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> It is no joke my mom and my older brother have it... I've already had a major surgery because of it and I deal w all kinds of other shit... And id say its about average  not the biggest but it does the job



Yeah enough with the whining. What about your little brown Jew cawk?


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hanging Sheetrock is a rotator cuff injury waiting happen I helped a buddy who runs a crew for a few weeks between jobs.I would get off work and try to workout and be weak as dog shit from holding that shit up all day.Now I frame houses not much better but at least I'm nigger tan.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 24, 2013)

I do steel stud framing as well but u can't b a good framer without being a good hanger. But yea it is hard sometimes to get into the gym after a long day and the 2 hour commute doesn't help much either


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2013)

You lame Jews need to get up n train before work with the Biggs


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Damn I wake up at 3 though


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 24, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> I'm pretty happy w putting on 40lbs of muscle probably as happy as kos losing 100lbs


hey progress is progress...worse thing anyone is stay the same...since no one is perfect


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 24, 2013)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Hanging Sheetrock is a rotator cuff injury waiting happen I helped a buddy who runs a crew for a few weeks between jobs.I would get off work and try to workout and be weak as dog shit from holding that shit up all day.Now I frame houses not much better but at least I'm nigger tan.



concrete work and masonry wil fukin demolish you....im amazed normal people can do it


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 24, 2013)

It's no wonder most of them drink so much thy shit is brutal


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 24, 2013)

id say painters are the worst drinkers...ive seen them hide beer everywhere on a job site


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^^ painters really are! Sounds like some stereotype but almost every one of them I know are stone alcoholics. 
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## longworthb (Apr 24, 2013)

Roofers are definitely some drinkers too. Everyday when we were done first thing we would do is grab a beer outa the cooler smash it and take the drive home


----------



## Watson (Apr 24, 2013)

azza loves crack........aged between 9-11 years.......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 24, 2013)

most roofers are drug addicts...paid under the table to avoid drug test


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> most roofers are drug addicts...paid under the table to avoid drug test



and Irish pikeys


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2013)

good luck with the weight loss kos. Hope you achieve it


----------



## 1superman (Apr 25, 2013)

Vicious 13... YOU SUCK !!! give it up you look in no way better than AZZA . This is me at 50 and 258lbs I could whip you with my cawk and not as bad as you wanted but as bad as i felt putting it to your midgit messkin ass! I would to love to smash your worthless ass!!! And bury you in Mexico where you belong. You smelly pos!!!


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 25, 2013)

Lol ok


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 25, 2013)

1superman said:


> Vicious 13... YOU SUCK !!! give it up you look in no way better than AZZA . This is me at 50 and 258lbs I could whip you with my cawk and not as bad as you wanted but as bad as i felt putting it to your midgit messkin ass! I would to love to smash your worthless ass!!! And bury you in Mexico where you belong. You smelly pos!!!




wow, are you serious right now?

Pretty fucken harsh if so, dude has Crohns man, lighten up just a bit... ya think...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> wow, are you serious right now?
> 
> Pretty fucken harsh if so, dude has Crohns man, lighten up just a bit... ya think...



Yeah that's a rough call, Crohns is nasty. Big respect for any dude putting on size while dealing with that. 

....and for the record, no-one looks worse than Azza.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 25, 2013)

not that I kno of


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ill give u props super not bad for 50


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Ill give u props super not bad for 50



yeah he's looks good for 50, unless that's someone elses pic


----------



## Watson (Apr 26, 2013)

got a good mate with crohn's, its a fucken horrible thing, hes a walking chopstick and eats enough to weigh 250, got him lifting since last year but its next to impossible to put weight on him  

apart from that, keep fighting, this is what makes AG fun


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> yeah he's looks good for 50, unless that's someone elses pic


Thanks a lot for the complament. Hard thing to believe is Im AN 18 wheeler driver and only work out 2 days a week, and zero cardio. I fix my meals the night before and never cheat! Soo believe it or not i can show you some other good pics. Diet is dialed in bro! I'll be proud to post what i've done


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Ill give u props super not bad for 50


YOU STILL REALLY SUCK! SUPERSMALL WANNA BE, DO KINDA LIKE YOUR TATS BUT i THINK YOU GOT CRONES FROM BUTTFUCKING THE BIGGEST BLACKEST NIGGER BUCKS,YOU COULD FIND, AND SUCKING THE SHIT OF THERE CAWKS WHEN YOUR DONE WITH THEM ... AND AT YOUR SIZE ALL YOU COULD DO ABOUT IT IS ASK IF IT WAS GOOD ENOUGH FOR THEM OR DO YOU WANT MORE BIG MAN!!! THEN TAKE the NEXT IN LINE. I'm SURE YOU WILL RUBB THEIR NUT SACK WHILE DOING DOING YOUR BEST MESSKIN !!! NO ONE HERE COULD HOLD A CANDLE TO YOUR TALLENT AT THIS. DO WHAT YOU DO BEST NO MATTER WHAT YOU CLAIM MAKE YOUR MONEY, YOU SACK OF SHIT


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2013)

1superman said:


> Thanks a lot for the complament. Hard thing to believe is Im AN 18 wheeler driver and only work out 2 days a week, and zero cardio. I fix my meals the night before and never cheat! Soo believe it or not i can show you some other good pics. Diet is dialed in bro! I'll be proud to post what i've done



I just wanna see a truckers cawk bro. Your balls all shrivelled like raisins?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 27, 2013)

mine are


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I just wanna see a truckers cawk bro. Your balls all shrivelled like raisins?



The Cawk is long and strong, nuts resemble the size of wallnuts, so my woman says, I think full sized grapes. Right does hangs lower than the other.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2013)

1superman said:


> The Cawk is long and strong, nuts resemble the size of wallnuts, so my woman says, I think full sized grapes. Right does hangs lower than the other.



Plenty of Jews make that claim. Pics or GTFO


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Plenty of Jews make that claim. Pics or GTFO



Lets have a contest Captn, I'm ready now post up! You may be suprising for a kangaroo rat HaHaHa ...


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2013)

1superman said:


> YOU STILL REALLY SUCK! SUPERSMALL WANNA BE, DO KINDA LIKE YOUR TATS BUT i THINK YOU GOT CRONES FROM BUTTFUCKING THE BIGGEST BLACKEST NIGGER BUCKS,YOU COULD FIND, AND SUCKING THE SHIT OF THERE CAWKS WHEN YOUR DONE WITH THEM ... AND AT YOUR SIZE ALL YOU COULD DO ABOUT IT IS ASK IF IT WAS GOOD ENOUGH FOR THEM OR DO YOU WANT MORE BIG MAN!!! THEN TAKE the NEXT IN LINE. I'm SURE YOU WILL RUBB THEIR NUT SACK WHILE DOING DOING YOUR BEST MESSKIN !!! NO ONE HERE COULD HOLD A CANDLE TO YOUR TALLENT AT THIS. DO WHAT YOU DO BEST NO MATTER WHAT YOU CLAIM MAKE YOUR MONEY, YOU SACK OF SHIT


why you haten on vicious? He maybe messikin but he's our messikin so you better be nice.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 27, 2013)

Someone forgot to take there meds damn


----------



## Tesla (Apr 27, 2013)

^^^^ This.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Feel better super?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wait Mexican yes, small sure, but fuck u what's wrong w my tattoos


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Wait Mexican yes, small sure, but fuck u what's wrong w my tattoos



Vicious I said i kinda liked your tats, but I don't like you comparing yourself to others that you are no where close to and never will be, in any way. Thats what I don' t like about you, just your messkin bullshit and you think your better than you are by far! But good luck in life anyway, especailly with your fhysique you need it !!!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Someone forgot to take there meds damn



My money is on meth. And he didnt forget.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> My money is on meth. And he didnt forget.



How could a guy off my size and muscularity be on meth? dieseljimmy ur're lucky if any one would even  cosider you half a man, except your bro visious. I am like KOS IN the respect of calling it like it is. Rest of you guys with bleeding hearts can cry all you want about the way you look and feel. Misery loves company. I know I look good, and there is nothing you can do to change that feeling. HaHaHa ... nothing better you SUCKER! If Vicious was truthful with himeelf and others he would be liked much more !


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Every buddy loves me! And u can call me handsome all my bitches call me handsome


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Every buddy loves me! And u can call me handsome all my bitches call me handsome


If you took a look in the mirror and were honest. I am sure you would less than happy , much less any attractive woman unleess possably imbred. Or a drug addict. would even be interested


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Lol my wife is pretty though


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol my wife is pretty though



She is like your buddies feels sorry you have crones. She will done with you soon sucker !!!


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2013)

She's pregnant with our first child... Your theories have a lot of holes


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

Mad Bro?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Not one bit


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

I like kids so I really hope you have a good woman and the kid turns out better than you ... really bro !


----------



## longworthb (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm not sure where ur getting that anyone said u look like shit. He even said u look pretty good for 50. Ur trying to hard bro


----------



## longworthb (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh and jimmy jam is definitely bigger then u bro just sayin


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

1superman said:


> How could a guy off my size and muscularity be on meth? dieseljimmy ur're lucky if any one would even  cosider you half a man, except your bro visious. I am like KOS IN the respect of calling it like it is. Rest of you guys with bleeding hearts can cry all you want about the way you look and feel. Misery loves company. I know I look good, and there is nothing you can do to change that feeling. HaHaHa ... nothing better you SUCKER! If Vicious was truthful with himeelf and others he would be liked much more !



you seems to be on our way to being liked by everyone... You have a wonderful personality for having a little problem with the meth.


----------



## longworthb (Apr 27, 2013)

I was leaning more towards lonely middle aged alcoholic that has to pay way too much child support for his child that he hasn't seen in 10 years


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

longworthb said:


> I was leaning more towards lonely middle aged alcoholic that has to pay way too much child support for his child that he hasn't seen in 10 years



Also a strong theory.

maybe he has been in the truck too long and the lot lizards are not providing enough mental and social Stimulation. Maybe he has socially reverted to making fun of people with dieseses.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

NO problem with meth for sure,btw do you? Is that why you keep talking about it? Bet Vicious would be happy to hook you up with that bro or anything else your hooked on. FYI I am A pofessional driver and have random test every week. So I EAT SLEEP TRAIN and put 100% into gaining as much lean muscle mass as possable. Thats all I live for. Can you say the same Mr. Personality?
Don't mind conversation but have no pacience for BULLSHIT TROLLS. If you have nothing in common with me then fuck right off SUCKER !


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Also a strong theory.
> 
> maybe he has been in the truck too long and the lot lizards are not providing enough mental and social Stimulation. Maybe he has socially reverted to making fun of people with dieseses.



Lol at lot lizzards.  Syphilis will drive you nuttier than meth!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

1superman said:


> FYI I am A pofessional driver...



 Never assume a title you can't spell.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

dave 236 said:


> Lol at lot lizzards.  Syphilis will drive you nuttier than meth!
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2



Another solid theory...


----------



## 1superman (Apr 27, 2013)

FYI my hours are 8 to 4 monday through friday. All local deliveries I could't be happier. Bet your job really sucks compaired to mine. No one says anything to me all day.When I was hired boss said go slow and don't make mistakes, You get paid well by the hour. don't make mistakes, I just Roll slow all day, and thats what I do, man I really love it. Also if I want OT they jive me as much as I want. But I love my home Life more Than OT.


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2013)

U sit on your ass all day sounds boring


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 27, 2013)

lol. this dude has to be a troll. he can't be fucken serious...? people that mental can't get jobs.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

1superman said:


> FYI my hours are 8 to 4 monday through friday. All local deliveries I could't be happier. Bet your job really sucks compaired to mine. No one says anything to me all day.When I was hired boss said go slow and don't make mistakes, You get paid well by the hour. don't make mistakes, I just Roll slow all day, and thats what I do, man I really love it. Also if I want OT they jive me as much as I want. But I love my home Life more Than OT.



Good for you...but no one cares.  You are a troll or a mental midget. Either way I think you should apologize for making comments  about the mans iliness. I think you would feel better about yourself.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 27, 2013)

1superman said:


> Lets have a contest Captn, I'm ready now post up! You may be suprising for a kangaroo rat HaHaHa ...



Take the stage!


----------



## sendit08 (Apr 27, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Lol ok kos



15-18% bf in this pic at the very least.
plus you are flexing so maybe 20%
to be clear at 10% bodyfat all abs would come through a lot more clearly than in this pic

In your post you said no man should be over 10% bodyfat.
I still think you are man though, the last thing I would want to see is a pick of your cock


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Never assume a title you can't spell.


rofl


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> U sit on your ass all day sounds boring


Your name is Jose', right?


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Jose Manuel


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Ola, Josito. Da me su mujercita...


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Camaron sin cola..


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 27, 2013)

Tengo una vagina arenosa


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 27, 2013)

cochino


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Take the stage!



I think I did,  sounds like I made a lot of these guys very upset especially the ones that wished they look like me and they are only half my age ! As far as takinig the stage nah I have nothing to prove especially to someone that prefers trannys.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> I think I did,  sounds like I made a lot of these guys very upset especially the ones that wished they look like me and they are only half my age ! As far as takinig the stage nah I have nothing to prove especially to someone that prefers trannys.



No ones upset with you. your a douche and are making fun of yourself. We are just joining in.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> No ones upset with you. your a douche and are making fun of yourself. We are just joining in.


I am not making fun of my self, I am proud of who I am. If you think that makes me a douche then thank you! Haters only hate people that are better than they are. So imo you need to work on your image and self esteem a lot more than I do sucker!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> I am not making fun of my self, I am proud of who I am. If you think that makes me a douche then thank you! Haters only hate people that are better than they are. So imo you need to work on your image and self esteem a lot more than I do sucker!



Alright man, I'm not in not this Internet scuffling thing. It's not for me. I have no skin in the game I don't know why your fighting with the vato. All I know is I see a post where your making fun of a mans iliness in all caps. Not funny, not cool, not something a normal person would do. So I assume your hate is meth induced as a joke. But no your rage continues so now I and everyone else knows that your basically socially inept.  I have loss interest in this. I will however attempt to neg you everyday because I just don't like you.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Alright man, I'm not in not this Internet scuffling thing. It's not for me. I have no skin in the game I don't know why your fighting with the vato. All I know is I see a post where your making fun of a mans iliness in all caps. Not funny, not cool, not something a normal person would do. So I assume your hate is meth induced as a joke. But no your rage continues so now I and everyone else knows that your basically socially inept. I have loss interest in this. I will however attempt to neg you everyday because I just don't like you.



dieseljimmy, I did'nt have anything against you, but now it's clear you are no better than a shit eating dog! Just read the first 3 or 4 pages of this thread where vicious and KOS are insulting each other its obvious vicious has no respect for anyones accomplishments KOS has come a long way and I have no problem giving credit where it is due, but Vicious will never be better than a big mouth shit talker, and for you to defend your vato best friend I will allways think you suck as bad as vicious!


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> How could a guy off my size and muscularity be on meth? dieseljimmy ur're lucky if any one would even  cosider you half a man, except your bro visious. *I am like KOS *IN the respect of calling it like it is. Rest of you guys with bleeding hearts can cry all you want about the way you look and feel. Misery loves company. I know I look good, and there is nothing you can do to change that feeling. HaHaHa ... nothing better you SUCKER! If Vicious was truthful with himeelf and others he would be liked much more !


We already have one KOS here so we dont need your input, and KOS would never make fun of someones illness so your not like him, your just a douchebag.
Enjoy the negs bitch


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> We already have one KOS here so we dont need your input, and KOS would never make fun of someones illness so your not like him, your just a douchebag.
> Enjoy the negs bitch



Maybe you should be a real friend to Vicious and ream his infected ass out, I_'m sure you both would feel true pleasure. _ You nut hugging buttfucking cawksucker, and if that doesn't do it for you both ... rub the crones shit off after your done and share it with him... tongue to tongue... punk ass faggot!


----------



## vicious 13 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol u mad bro?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> dieseljimmy, I did'nt have anything against you, but now it's clear you are no better than a shit eating dog! Just read the first 3 or 4 pages of this thread where vicious and KOS are insulting each other its obvious vicious has no respect for anyones accomplishments KOS has come a long way and I have no problem giving credit where it is due, but Vicious will never be better than a big mouth shit talker, and for you to defend your vato best friend I will allways think you suck as bad as vicious!



ok we will get KOS opinions on this in time I'm sure. If you think he's going to to back you on this I think you are mistaken.  They were bantering about each others look. It's a bb forum. This happens. Kos is rough on people but I'm certain he would never make fun of a mans iliness. And I'm also fairly certain he's would not condone it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> Maybe you should be a real friend to Vicious and ream his infected ass out, I_'m sure you both would feel true pleasure. _ You nut hugging buttfucking cawksucker, and if that doesn't do it for you both ... rub the crones shit off after your done and share it with him... tongue to tongue... punk ass faggot!



Little too much. Haha.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2013)

i judge people for there decisions...and not even those...decisions that effect other peoples lives would be acurrate...and I defend myself when attacked....but I would never bash someone for an illness that they didn't ask for...I pick on small people...but I see that not every one is a freak like me...saw my brother this weekend...we ar so diff...he is 6 ft 4 200 pounds and lean...im 5 ft 11 240 and look decent....not in the crads for most...no matter how much work....its about where you start and where you end up....I wasted my genetics on women and stress eating


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

I just like KOS'S style call it like it is . 90% or more of you guys are real BS and its easy to see. Thats what gets old fast, all talk no show !


----------



## longworthb (Apr 28, 2013)

Ur a joke. U call urself a man but u put someone down because of an illness? That's not a man


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> Maybe you should be a real friend to Vicious and ream his infected ass out, I_'m sure you both would feel true pleasure. _ You nut hugging buttfucking cawksucker, and if that doesn't do it for you both ... rub the crones shit off after your done and share it with him... tongue to tongue... punk ass faggot!



Someone needs taco-flavoured kisses I think


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> I just like KOS'S style call it like it is . 90% or more of you guys are real BS and its easy to see. Thats what gets old fast, all talk no show !


says picless troll


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

IDK guys maybe I am out of line ,Just hard for me to believe anything Vicious says, even about his crones, after all how does any of you know for sure he has this sickness. If Im wrong I am man enough to say so ... and I will apologize, but I really doubt it. I think he just needs sympathy for the way he looks. He has admitted to lying, cheating and stealing ... so sorry guys don't have any respect for him unless he proves me wrong.


As for you heckler7 here is me at 50 years old and 258lbs lets see what you got big mouth! Unless there is something wrong with you too.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Someone needs taco-flavoured kisses I think



Captn that is just completely discusting HAHAHA...


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> FYI my hours are 8 to 4 monday through friday. All local deliveries I could't be happier. Bet your job really sucks compaired to mine. No one says anything to me all day.When I was hired boss said go slow and don't make mistakes, You get paid well by the hour. don't make mistakes, I just Roll slow all day, and thats what I do, man I really love it. Also if I want OT they jive me as much as I want. But I love my home Life more Than OT.


bragging about a job every teenager qualifies for after completing drivers ed aint saying much for a fifty year old man, just saying


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> bragging about a job every teenager qualifies for after completing drivers ed aint saying much for a fifty year old man, just saying



Forgot to tell you I am 6'2 my waist is 34, arms are 19. BTW you have to be 23 to get a CDL and there is no way possible you could find any employer to even dream of letting you back and dock a 53' trailer any where near there property. Its not easy I bet you cant even parallel park a normal size car. BTW I bet I make lot more money than you would believe. Dont want to make any enemies but my job makes it easy for me to take good care of myself and my family.
O I almost forgot lets see one of your pics unless your ashamed.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2013)

gloves are off with my illness


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 28, 2013)

you are a well known lying scammer...ur word don't mean shit


----------



## 1superman (Apr 28, 2013)

KOS you don't say a lot of words ... but the words you say, say a lot. I like that bro.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you are a well known lying scammer...ur word don't mean shit



bullshit fatman, bullshit


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> KOS you don't say a lot of words ... but the words you say, say a lot. I like that bro.



Jesus Christ why don't you just offer to suck him off already.


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> bullshit fatman, bullshit



how da fuck do u call KOS fat when ur wife has objects orbiting her bigger than KOS' house


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> IDK guys maybe I am out of line ,Just hard for me to believe anything Vicious says, even about his crones, after all how does any of you know for sure he has this sickness. If Im wrong I am man enough to say so ... and I will apologize, but I really doubt it. I think he just needs sympathy for the way he looks. He has admitted to lying, cheating and stealing ... so sorry guys don't have any respect for him unless he proves me wrong.
> 
> 
> As for you heckler7 here is me at 50 years old and 258lbs lets see what you got big mouth! Unless there is something wrong with you too.



that's nice custom duck tape holding your house together mr trucker I always thought it was crack heads who use "aluminum foil" to block the sun, I guess meth heads do too

NEGGED for being the most mentally ridiculous 50 year old this board has ever seen.


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2013)

Griffith said:


> how da fuck do u call KOS fat when ur wife has objects orbiting her bigger than KOS' house



fucking weirdo, problem with you is you think first base has something to do with sport


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> KOS you don't say a lot of words ... but the words you say, say a lot. I like that bro.


Benj? is that you? go away scammer


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2013)

1superman said:


> Forgot to tell you I am 6'2 my waist is 34, arms are 19. BTW you have to be 23 to get a CDL and there is no way possible you could find any employer to even dream of letting you back and dock a 53' trailer any where near there property. Its not easy I bet you cant even parallel park a normal size car. BTW I bet I make lot more money than you would believe. Dont want to make any enemies but my job makes it easy for me to take good care of myself and my family.
> O I almost forgot lets see one of your pics unless your ashamed.


congrats man that must look awesome on your resume


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> fucking weirdo, problem with you is you think first base has something to do with sport



when she said its glandular u actually believed her.....?


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 28, 2013)

i feel for you


----------



## Watson (Apr 28, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> i feel for you



she has her own postcode doesnt she......come on man post her pic.......


----------



## cube789 (Apr 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Jesus Christ why don't you just offer to suck him off already.



this
and take some pics ffs

negs all around !


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> bullshit fatman, bullshit


talkin bout ur wife?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

I got reps and likes for that...azzas wife really looks like a fat dude


----------



## 1superman (Apr 29, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Jesus Christ why don't you just offer to suck him off already.



Nah but I would like some of your ass buddy, will you be my bitch?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 29, 2013)

Ewwww what the fuck


----------



## 1superman (Apr 29, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> that's nice custom duck tape holding your house together mr trucker I always thought it was crack heads who use "aluminum foil" to block the sun, I guess meth heads do too
> 
> NEGGED for being the most mentally ridiculous 50 year old this board has ever seen.



So i'm no carpenter.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> congrats man that must look awesome on your resume



Pics heckler7? or are you a troll?


----------



## 1superman (Apr 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Ewwww what the fuck



I know thats disgusting, I think he prefers AZZA anyway.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 29, 2013)

cube789 said:


> this
> and take some pics ffs
> 
> negs all around !



cube789 I have no problem saying I think KOS is cool, but I am no homo. I would enjoy seeing dieseljimmys ass ripped and bleeding by the biggest blackest tranny ever. And if dieseljimmy would be my bitch I would whore him out, and wouldn't make the tranny pay a penny for any services. Even if dieseljimmy gurgled cum all night! I think he would be a perfect bitch but you may surprise me and be twice as nice and more willing. Hard to decide for me which of you would be best. All you wierd motherfuckers stick together anyway.


----------



## 1superman (Apr 29, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> Benj? is that you? go away scammer



Benj ? How am I scamming anyone? Your not that bright are you? All you guys don't like me because I'm happy with my life and like the way I look ... tooo bad for you. One thing I don't like are People that don't like themselves, and try to make themselves feel better by putting others down. O and I really can't stand liars, and thieves, I have no use for that trash ... If that shoe fits you, you now know what I think... like it or not!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2013)

Your a real charmer. I bet the ladies have no choice but to dry out their panties after you leave the room. Your vocabulary is so rich I honestly can't believe your a truck driver.  You should be writing for the New Yorker.

gentlemen I have negged this delightful linguist for the last three days in a row.  I intend in doing it first thing in the morning when I'm taking my morning steamer. Something about poop makes me think of my new bff 1superman.  It could be that i eat half a tin if cashews every night and every morning my shits are nutty.  Or it could be that I just want to drown it.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2013)

1superman said:


> Nah but I would like some of your ass buddy, will you be my bitch?



New signature...check it out! I'm excited!


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 29, 2013)

1superman said:


> I know thats disgusting, I think he prefers AZZA anyway.



leave me out of this, cant you see i cant cope with all these attacks on me and my wife who by the way is 62 kg and a lovely bird, i am on the ragged edge


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> leave me out of this, cant you see i cant cope with all these attacks on me and my wife who by the way is 62 kg and a lovely bird, i am on the ragged edge



u lying fucking cunt, ur wifes left leg is 62kgs


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2013)

azza1971 said:
			
		

> post your poor excuse for a wetback, ohh hang on your divorced, paying for kids that are not yours all because she caught you in bed with a tranny.


 azza meltdown in progress


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 29, 2013)

Griffith said:


> u lying fucking cunt, ur wifes left leg is 62kgs



listen cuntface, i have nothing to prove, you say she is fat i say prove it, post up her pics you fucking stalking cunt, post them up, i will get your fucking details and come a knockin, ya feelin me?


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> listen cuntface, i have nothing to prove, you say she is fat i say prove it, post up her pics you fucking stalking cunt, post them up, i will get your fucking details and come a knockin, ya feelin me?



come knocking tough guy.............uve threatened this many times, come on, leet hacker, u got skills, come on over......

woops i hacked ur cam and got a screenie of u.........


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 29, 2013)

if push came to shove cunt, what would you do if someone knocked on your door, like really, you?d be AZZA i was only fucking wicha dude, i didnt mean those things, its the internet. Post up some personal shit of mine and



WAIT!!


----------



## Watson (Apr 29, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> if push came to shove cunt, what would you do if someone knocked on your door, like really, you?d be AZZA i was only fucking wicha dude, i didnt mean those things, its the internet. Post up some personal shit of mine and
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT!!



wicha?     wow u can be a boong and poor white trash.....


----------



## cube789 (Apr 30, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> listen cuntface, i have nothing to prove, you say she is fat i say prove it, post up her pics you fucking stalking cunt, post them up, i will get your fucking details and come a knockin, ya feelin me?



^has everything to prove, yet cant prove anything

weve all seen the pics azza... theres no need to post that sheep you call a wife
+your facebook page is an angry shrine to Paul


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 30, 2013)

ive seen her pics...her legs look like a dumpygrandma type...her hair is just like azzas...she is chubby and saggy...100% truth


----------



## Watson (Apr 30, 2013)

^^


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2013)

Me and Mrs Azza are FB friends. We chat a lot. She'a a lovely lady


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


>



fuck yeah capt


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 30, 2013)

I like how the fist is twisted and open to make it look like it would fill the hand....tricky tricky


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I like how the fist is twisted and open to make it look like it would fill the hand....tricky tricky



you know that trick too... my wife and girlfriends dont!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 30, 2013)

holy shit...trim your fuking dick man...what the fuck


----------



## theCaptn' (May 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> holy shit...trim your fuking dick man...what the fuck



I'd like to claim that cawk mine, but it ain't sorry pal


----------



## cube789 (May 1, 2013)

did our Captn wangle cock pics from superdouche .. ?


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I'd like to claim that cawk mine, but it ain't sorry pal



yeah but you took the close up pic


----------



## azza1971 (May 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Me and Mrs Azza are FB friends. We chat a lot. She'a a lovely lady



You wish, she told me about you contacting her, and asking if she had cock pics of me you could have.


----------



## Watson (May 1, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> You wish, she told me about you contacting her, and asking if she had cock pics of me you could have.



she sent me a pair of her panties, i use them to kill the weeds in the garden......


----------



## XYZ (May 2, 2013)

1superman said:


> How could a guy off my size and muscularity be on meth? dieseljimmy ur're lucky if any one would even  cosider you half a man, except your bro visious. I am like KOS IN the respect of calling it like it is. Rest of you guys with bleeding hearts can cry all you want about the way you look and feel. Misery loves company. I know I look good, and there is nothing you can do to change that feeling. HaHaHa ... nothing better you SUCKER! If Vicious was truthful with himeelf and others he would be liked much more !



You have obvious insecurities seeing as you're tageting others.  Is it the fact that you have a very low IQ and nothing more than a grade school education?  Is it hard for you to read road signs while you're driving?  Do the arrows on signs confuse you much?

You're nothing like KOS so stop trying to be a wanna be.

If you're 50 years old and this insecure about yourself that you need to post up pictures of yourself on an internet forum you have more issues than your poor education and hillbilly profession.  The next time my local grocery is out of something I need, I'll know it's because of you posting on the internet instead of actullay working.


----------



## Iceman79 (May 2, 2013)

1superman said:


> Maybe you should be a real friend to Vicious and ream his infected ass out, I_'m sure you both would feel true pleasure. _ You nut hugging buttfucking cawksucker, and if that doesn't do it for you both ... rub the crones shit off after your done and share it with him... tongue to tongue... punk ass faggot!



A person that makes fun of someone's issues that the have no control of is a real big asshat douchebag. 
I normally stay out of these little online arguments but it seems you bring out the worst in people by being so asinine. You can make fun of people all you want, being tough sitting behind your key board like a reall man but when you pick on someone's issues they have no control over is where I draw the line.

I guess you haven't been on for a few days now because you have been to busy picking on orphans or slapping special kids around. A real big and powerfull man you are  sitting in your truck typing on your key board. 

Continue being a world class asshat. You are doing a awesome job at it.


----------



## azza1971 (May 2, 2013)

Griffith said:


> she sent me a pair of her panties, i use them to kill the weeds in the garden......



it is time


----------



## Watson (May 3, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> it is time








next time pick her panties up before they kill the grass ffs

perfect couple, both shit stained asses with skid marked undies.....


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 3, 2013)

Negged again


----------



## longworthb (May 5, 2013)

vicious 13 said:


> Shows up on my phone here's a bicep shot for u View attachment 50163


Nice tats bromosexual


----------



## vicious 13 (May 5, 2013)

Almost done w that arm... Lots of time and money


----------



## Christsean (Aug 12, 2013)

I hate to bring back the severe loss of direction in this thread, but I got to give you props KOS on your motivation to go from overweight to over achiever.  Great job bro! 

I know what it feels like to look at the mirror and wonder where it all went south (literally). The difference between a hero and a zero is a hero looks at adversity and sees an opportunity for greatness. A zero sees an opportunity for laziness.

Stay motivated!!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 12, 2013)

curls...kos's way - YouTube


----------



## Christsean (Aug 12, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> curls...kos's way - YouTube



YEEAAAAHHHHH!!!!! Bust them biceps bro!!   I just finished back and bis. I can barely lift my phone!!


----------



## Watson (Aug 12, 2013)

looking good KOS


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 12, 2013)

Arms don't look small


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Aug 13, 2013)

yes they do gdi


----------

